# Happy Birthday Ruby (9/14/1996 - 8/13/2009)



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm new here and found the website doing some research as we hunt for our new puppy. But as excited as we are about getting our new special family member, I can't seem to stop thinking of our girl that we lost one month ago today. Tomorrow would have been her 13th birthday.

Ruby (9/14/1996 - 8/13/2009)









Ruby was our first "family pet". My wife and I got married, bought a house, and the very next thing we did was puppy shop. While working through this process, we found out we were also expecting our first child, but that didn't discourage us. We put a deposit down on Ruby and shortly before we picked her up, we found out we were having twins. We thought about backing out but decided against it. We went through some tough puppy years with twin babies in the house too. Ruby had alot of Mioaks and Topbrass in her pedigree and was very much a "field dog". I do hunt and she turned out to be a great field dog but was very much full of energy around the house. But we still loved her dearly. She didn't grow out of her puppy years until she was about 7 years old. Nothing bad, mind you. Just driven, full of energy, and full of spirit. She was a very well mannered and obedient dog. It was age 7 when she turned into the sweetest, most loveable dog you can imagine. She was so low maintenance, so well behaved, and so loving. 1 month ago, she took a bad turn with pancreatis. We are not exactly sure what brought it on, but the fight would have been long and I couldn't stand to see her in pain like she was. It was the easiest and toughest decision I've ever made. I miss her dearly. It's been a month, and a tough one at that. Her beds are still around the house because we just can't bring ourselves to get rid of them. We just picked up her bowls last week. We will end up with a new puppy soon enough and are very excited for that. It will do alot to brighen up the holidays this year. But tonight and tomorrow, my thoughts will be filled with memories of my old girl.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It sounds like you have some beautiful and happy memories with her. Birthdays and anniversaries are so hard. When you think of her tomorrow remember those good times and the frustrating times that will now make you laugh. Ruby was a very beautiful girl and had a very sweet sugar face. 
I know that her and my Beau (he passed on August 20) are running and playing together at the bridge and sharing a piece of cake tomorrow.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Ruby is a beautiful girl and will be playing at the bridge now, free from pain and making new friends. She will always remain in that special place - your heart - where her memory will stay

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Ruby


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a beautiful face Ruby had. I am so sorry for your loss. We have a Topbrass pup here, and that alertness in the eyes is the same as in Ruby's gorgeous face.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

what a gorgeous girl your Ruby was
think of all those years of good memories that she has given you
and all the experience to take along with you on your search for a new puppy


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

What a beautiful girl Ruby was,I am so sorry for your loss it is so hard to let our precious pups go. You will always have your happy memories to cherish.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

What a lovely dog and what a beautiful tribute to her. Sounds like you gave her a great life. RIP Ruby.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

What a lovely tribute to your sweet Ruby. My Maggie was a beautiful redhead. She went to Rainbow Bridge 2 weeks before her 14th birthday.

RIP Ruby and look up Maggie, she'd love a good run!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a beautiful girl Ruby was....good luck on the puppy hunt. A new puppy and 12 year old twins will be fun too!!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

What a lovely tribute to your dear Ruby. We lost too many pups this summer, including my Maggie. What has helped me tremendously is remebering all the laughs that she gave us.

Rest in peace dear Ruby, we all will be thinking of you on your birthday.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love
Whisper in Mom and Dads ear when the right pup comes along.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Sharlin - that is absolutely beautiful!

What a lovely memory you paint of your georgeous, red girl. Absolutely stunning!

I'm sure she's missed - your post made me cry. Welcome to our family. Please post more pictures when you're ready - we'd love to hear more stories.

And.......when your pup comes home we'd love to hear about that as well. Thank you for sharing.


----------

